# what size horse?



## princesscorbs (Oct 30, 2012)

hi all

well i think the subject says it for its self 

i'm 5ft 6 and was wondering what size horses you have those of you that are my height, my new horse is currently 15.3hh but will grow to 16 possibly 16.1hh

just wondered what size horses people my hight

Many thanks


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Do you mind saying what weight you are? Can't really tell without looking at you.


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

My current two are 15.2hh but just sold a 16.3hh. TBH height doesnt make too much of a difference really it depends on the weight of the rider vs the build and breed of the horse. Although obv you dont want to be putting a 6ft person on a 12.2hh. You can be tall but be on a wide horse and you dont look too big, or on a TB your legs are at their knees lol. Also depends on what weight the horse can reasonably be expected to carry. Im thinking it also depends on the riders capabilities and the horses manners.. A short rider on a strong horse might struggle with being pulled forward alot where a rider with longer legs might be able to anchor themselve better.. doesnt always work like that, just have to look at the whitakers and geoff billington etc to see that. lol

Oh im 5'.7" btw


----------



## princesscorbs (Oct 30, 2012)

Wiz201 said:


> Do you mind saying what weight you are? Can't really tell without looking at you.


hi

im 10 stone


----------



## princesscorbs (Oct 30, 2012)

princesscorbs said:


> hi
> 
> im 10 stone


im a very strong person though too so helps, hes a Andalusian gelding, im hoping to get started on dressage woth him hes a beaut


----------



## princesscorbs (Oct 30, 2012)

Leam1307 said:


> My current two are 15.2hh but just sold a 16.3hh. TBH height doesnt make too much of a difference really it depends on the weight of the rider vs the build and breed of the horse. Although obv you dont want to be putting a 6ft person on a 12.2hh. You can be tall but be on a wide horse and you dont look too big, or on a TB your legs are at their knees lol. Also depends on what weight the horse can reasonably be expected to carry. Im thinking it also depends on the riders capabilities and the horses manners.. A short rider on a strong horse might struggle with being pulled forward alot where a rider with longer legs might be able to anchor themselve better.. doesnt always work like that, just have to look at the whitakers and geoff billington etc to see that. lol
> 
> Oh im 5'.7" btw


hi Leam

many thanks for your reply, i was just interested in peoples opinions, as i know some of the girls/ladies at my stables get hesitant sometimes when buying or loaning horses incase they make a mistake and feel they are too big or small, i just go on gut instinct myself, comfort and responsiveness, and of course how well you get on with the horse,.. just a minor detail lol


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

princesscorbs said:


> im a very strong person though too so helps, hes a Andalusian gelding, im hoping to get started on dressage woth him hes a beaut


10 stone and 5'6" you can definitely ride him. I'm 14 stone and an andalusian would carry me no problems as they have good legs.


----------



## princesscorbs (Oct 30, 2012)

Wiz201 said:


> 10 stone and 5'6" you can definitely ride him. I'm 14 stone and an andalusian would carry me no problems as they have good legs.


Hi wiz

many thanks for your reply  i was just wondering what people went for or how they worked out sizing etc with horses, 

everyone has their own way i suppose

i just have gut instinct if i like what i see (horse) comfortable we get on well he/she reacts well to me etc etc then all good


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

Thats the best way.. as long as its not a rider too big for a horse/pony of course. We have a livery at our yard thats 18.2hh Warmblood and a 9year old girl has ridden and jumped him before and shes about 4'3". Yet her 12.2hh pony takes off and dumps her quite regularly, so its alot to do with manners of the horse and as you say sometimes you just "click together" and other times not so much.


----------



## princesscorbs (Oct 30, 2012)

oh dear dumps her quite regular? (sorry shouldnt laugh!) 

but it is how they 'click' with the owner i feel there should be a little something special between you and your horse, and i feel the big thing is trust, being able to complete tasks, like jumpng etc confidently without being 'dumped'! dont get me wrong it can just happen by accident,


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

princesscorbs said:


> oh dear dumps her quite regular? (sorry shouldnt laugh!)


Dont worry, we do all the time, luckily it has never been anything serious she just bounces, dusts herself off and jumps straight back on. i'm sure i used to be the same when i was that age.

I agree trust is a major issue and is something i had with my 16.3hh, other people thought he was abit loopy and unpredictable but i just knew he wouldnt do anything intentionally to hurt me. I also knew how to read the signs that he wasnt happy/ was scared of something and could reasure him before it got out of hand. After i sold him i got a wee 15.3hh who i thought was... maybe not perfect but it would come.. well it didnt, i had him one week and ended up in hospital on a spinal board. After that there was no trust, on both parts, he was nervous of me as much as i was of him. I had him 3 weeks before i sent him back to the dealer as i couldnt trust him to not bolt when i got on (he was spooked of the stirrups moving when putting feet into them) or what would happen if he panicked out hacking.

My new one i have had nearly 3 months now and i can quite happily hack him out on my own and ride in the school with no one up as i trust him not to do anything stupid. He even let me clip him last week, the first time in his 11 years he has ever been done and although he was visably shaking throughout the whole thing, by taking it slow and lots of praise we got through it all without any sedation or twitches. (took a few days to complete though and not the tidiest  )


----------



## princesscorbs (Oct 30, 2012)

Leam1307 said:


> Dont worry, we do all the time, luckily it has never been anything serious she just bounces, dusts herself off and jumps straight back on. i'm sure i used to be the same when i was that age.
> 
> I agree trust is a major issue and is something i had with my 16.3hh, other people thought he was abit loopy and unpredictable but i just knew he wouldnt do anything intentionally to hurt me. I also knew how to read the signs that he wasnt happy/ was scared of something and could reasure him before it got out of hand. After i sold him i got a wee 15.3hh who i thought was... maybe not perfect but it would come.. well it didnt, i had him one week and ended up in hospital on a spinal board. After that there was no trust, on both parts, he was nervous of me as much as i was of him. I had him 3 weeks before i sent him back to the dealer as i couldnt trust him to not bolt when i got on (he was spooked of the stirrups moving when putting feet into them) or what would happen if he panicked out hacking.
> 
> My new one i have had nearly 3 months now and i can quite happily hack him out on my own and ride in the school with no one up as i trust him not to do anything stupid. He even let me clip him last week, the first time in his 11 years he has ever been done and although he was visably shaking throughout the whole thing, by taking it slow and lots of praise we got through it all without any sedation or twitches. (took a few days to complete though and not the tidiest  )


what a lovely story  it.s great to hear such a positive outcome 

brin, my current horse is being broken in, ill have him in january i cant wait its not long at all, im off the the horse show in stonleigh next sunday i cant wait to by all his new tack, he is such a dream he is natural horsemanship trained he is so welmannered its unreal, when i went to see him, he had a saddle on him for the first time, you could tell he felt it strange on him, but he got use to it very quick, i cant wait to have him now, not long to wait 

i cant wait to


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Im 5'6"/7 and weigh about 9 stone. Funny I always used to ride horses that were around 14h-14.2, dont know why I just felt comfy on them even though I probably looked all legs However my last loan mare was 16.3 but because she was quite fine I felt comfy on her. I did try out a 16.3 cob but didnt like riding him, he was lovely and really well behaved but just felt too much. Currently riding another 16hh TB and she is lovely. Miss my fun little ponies though!!


----------

